# Mühle-Glashütte 29er Zeigerdatum Review



## StufflerMike

The Mühle-Glashütte 29er Zeigerdatum is one of those watches, as it sports nautical colors in a 100-meter water resistance case along with a not so common pointer date display. In this in-depth review I'll break down details to see if the Mühle-Glashütte 29er Zeigerdatum can be a perfect summer watch to add to your collection.


----------



## rickpal14

This is a gorgeous watch!! Already looking into where I can source it in the US... Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Nessun Dorma

rickpal14 said:


> This is a gorgeous watch!! Already looking into where I can source it in the US... Thanks for the great review!


Don't source it in the USA .... Get it from First Class Watches in the UK instead. They ship to the USA. I have purchased two Mühles from them in the last six months and was very pleased with both the watches and the price I paid. I saved almost $1000 over the price from a local AD. To put in perspective as well I also got a Sinn U2 from them and the price came out to almost $1500 less than what Watchbuys was selling for.


----------



## jarlleif

Does anyone have pictures of this watch on other straps? I’m considering getting one, but I’m unsure how well it will work on leather. The blue canvas is a perfect fit, but I’ll want to switch it up occasionally. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

That chronometer is gorgeous....!!!!


----------



## rickpal14

Whelp...... I did it!!! Just ordered this piece and with any luck I will have it Christmas Eve. Pics to follow once I have it of course!!


----------



## jarlleif

rickpal14 said:


> Whelp...... I did it!!! Just ordered this piece and with any luck I will have it Christmas Eve. Pics to follow once I have it of course!!


Congratulations! I'd love to see a few pictures


----------

